# Honey



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Wanted to find out what the benefits of giving birds honey and can it help birds recover after a race?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

rgdubois said:


> Wanted to find out what the benefits of giving birds honey and can it help birds recover after a race?


I used to make up honey water for race birds returning from a race BACK in the 1970s. It seemed to help them recover there weight and energy OK. Then I went to mineral water. then to vitiman water. So YES it will help. I heated about a gallon of water used 3 tablespoons of honey and stired it in. Gave to race birds only Prepared just before birds were expected to return. But many do not use any thing extra just clean water and fresh feed. So it is all a choice. Give it a try and see how you like using it


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Honey gets its sweetness from the monosaccharides fructose and glucose, and has approximately the same relative sweetness as that of granulated sugar, so it *should* be helpful for pigeons after races. Good Luck


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I suggest that you access via the internet the articles that are available which are authored by Dr. Gordon Chalmers. One of them, as I recall, deals with the beneficial properties of glucose and fructose. Honey is a source of fructose.


----------



## tman10001 (Sep 8, 2012)

so can we give pigeon sugar water


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Technically sugar water is not the same. Sugar is Sucrose: a disaccharide of glucose and fructose. Fructose or fruit sugar occurs naturally in fruits, some root vegetables, cane sugar and honey. If you can get a natural sugar it would be better.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

One site to access the Chalmers articles is at www.elimarpigeons.com if memory serves me correctly. The article "Nutrition And The Fuels For Flight" will provide you with the information of relevance. It is rather lengthy with much valuable information, and for anyone genuinely serious about winning races well worth the read.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*http://www.livestrong.com/article/264870-benefits-of-raw-organic-honey/ 

Yes, honey is good for all creatures, especially humans. Be sure to buy the organic raw honey, the crappy processed kind doesn't have the same results, and the raw organic tastes so much better.
*


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Look someone has something new! Could Jordan have gotten another ring with it? Clean water great feed!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Great feed is dry feed!!! Fresh, clean, dust free, and blended for pigeons and their yearly cycles is a must. If you do not have the very best feed on Earth, try harder.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Also pigeons trust in their water being clean and free from anything. What can you add that is worth more than that trust? If trust could be bottled all aditives would come second.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Honey beside its useful effects in drinking water can also be used as a antibacterial/antibiotic ointment on humans or pigeons for healing any cuts


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Honey will also help to eliminate mucous in the birds throat. I always have it in my drinking water on race day for the returning pigeons.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

I like to buy my honey from local producers. I pay $10 a quart. Pigones dont mind sharing it with me.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Rod Hultquist said:


> Honey will also help to eliminate mucous in the birds throat. I always have it in my drinking water on race day for the returning pigeons.


Just for that reason some people use it during the week , before the race. Say on Monday's.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea it would make more sense to eliminate any mucous before the race.But also for recovery after the races


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree about using honey before the race. My point, though not clearly made, was that honey is a wonderful recuperative and restorative substance.


----------

